# any bird dog trainers near fargo ?



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

i am thinking about getting a setter, ( there is a couple in the classifieds ). looking for some bird dog trainers around fargo area that can get a dog started, and get him to mind. Any one you recommend ? looking for a 2 to 3 month program. i want him to come back as a nice dog. maybe some one that can shoot a bunch of pegions over him. thanks. marty


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I took my GWP to Top Shelf Kennels in Horace.He was there 2 months as an 8 month old.Just to get him off to a good start.Jeff Jalbert who owns it and worked with MAX is a NAAVDA field trial judge.Did exactly what I wanted and MAX got a good start working on chuckars.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

There's also a good pointing breed trainer down by Detroit Lakes as well as one up by Mahnomen. A recommendation I would have for you is if you're sending your dog to a trainer, tell them what you're going to expect from the dog when it's completed those requirements. Don't place a timeline on those types of things as all dogs progress differently and then the trainer doesn't seem forced to meet a deadline. If you place a deadline on the dog for the trainer many things may not be as solid as they should such as basics of point, flush, retrieve along with steadiness.


----------

